
Are We Ready for Satellites That See Our Every Move? - tysone
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/10/15/opinion/satellite-image-surveillance-that-could-see-you-and-your-coffee-mug.html
======
Porthos9K
Judas Priest was ready in 1982. Go listen to "Electric Eye". Is that really
the future you want?

